# Barrel age



## ehammonds (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a vadai 5.3 gallon that's about neutral. My eclipse Shiraz has been aging in it for almost four months, because my cab on deck hasn't completed clearing. I should be able to rack the Shiraz from the barrel next month and rotate the cab into the barrel. I've never heard of a wine remaining in a 5.3 gallon for over four months. Is this too much micro-ox or concentration? Is there such a thing? Sulphite levels have been good


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2016)

I have 23L Vadai's and try not to go over 6 months. That's plenty of micro-ox and concentration for me so I am thinking you could go ~5 months without any problems.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 13, 2016)

Second what Mike said above, at his advice, I've let several wines go 6 months in my 6 gallon Vadais with no ill effects, in fact, only wonderful effects!!


----------



## ehammonds (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just taste it regularly and keep it topped off. Taste will tell you when it is enough.


----------

